# Unsure if I should finish a song...



## TheComet (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm really split on whether I should finish this song or push it to the side and swipe the instruments...

What has me wondering whether I should or not is that the lead is pretty hard to build on, and seems like it would just wind up being either a song with one catchy section that tails off after that, or I'd wind up making it repetitive as all hell

demo linky: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1933068/

I normally don't link to songs through the forums but I'm really not sure on this X_X


----------



## protocollie (Jan 27, 2009)

if you're not motivated to finish it, don't finish it.

if you don't feel good about a track and extend it, it will be contrived. it should either flow out naturally or not at all.

if you're stuck but like it, come back later.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 29, 2009)

get what yur spelling,,, but the way we push out music now it's like just keep tehs demo as a full version////// sounds were as a werk in progress!!! Comming back to just makes you realize how much you actually like it?? Just reboot a new trx <> what i did was collab my old samples and get killer thrills..!! yea ! anyways like coming back to yur old stuff to edit it is just like sacraficial i mean its made on a cpu.. . . . ... . . . . ....idk use the old synths cause my take is editing yur old stuff is making it new again.


----------



## Aden (Jan 30, 2009)

Lyxen said:


> get what yur spelling,,, but the way we push out music now it's like just keep tehs demo as a full version////// sounds were as a werk in progress!!! Comming back to just makes you realize how much you actually like it?? Just reboot a new trx <> what i did was collab my old samples and get killer thrills..!! yea ! anyways like coming back to yur old stuff to edit it is just like sacraficial i mean its made on a cpu.. . . . ... . . . . ....idk use the old synths cause my take is editing yur old stuff is making it new again.



...what?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah what.


----------

